# Canon Inc. to Sell Sensors to Third Parties



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 3, 2016)

```
As <a href="https://image-sensors-world.blogspot.ca/2016/08/canon-to-start-selling-its-cmos-sensors.html">reported back in August</a>, Canon is going to be selling sensors for OEM use. It’ll be interesting to see who is the first to use the 120mp CMOS sensor.</p>
<p>Keep in mind these image sensors will likely be used for something other than still cameras, and could appear in things like cars, robots and other pieces of technology.</p>
<p>View the gallery below for the tech specs of chips that will be available.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-27274 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Canon-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Canon-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon-1" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Canon-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Canon-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Canon-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Canon-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon-2" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Canon-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Canon-2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Canon-3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Canon-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon-3" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Canon-3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Canon-3-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Cochese (Nov 3, 2016)

This is a good way to get more money for R&D, amongst other things.


----------



## zicklurky (Nov 3, 2016)

Oh this is interesting! Hopefully they'll make their way into astronomy cameras.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 3, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Keep in mind these image sensors will likely be used for something other than still cameras, and could appear in things like cars, robots and other pieces of technology


But it will be interesting if other still/video camera companies are interested in getting another supply source


----------



## TeT (Nov 3, 2016)

120mp backup camera?

security cameras with a UWA... Lowlight, high res, yada yada.

The uses are endless...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, if you go by comments here and on DPR, Canon sensors are terrible. Who would buy them?


----------



## IglooEater (Nov 3, 2016)

Awesome! I always wanted a 120mp backup camera.

No one would buy sensors from Canon though. Everyone knows their sensors aren't worth a tuppence.

Edit: I should probably put a #sacasm tag in here before I get flamed. (By the wrong people, that is)


----------



## MintChocs (Nov 4, 2016)

In these dark grey wintery wet months we all need a laugh. ;D


----------



## 3kramd5 (Nov 4, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, if you go by comments here and on DPR, Canon sensors are terrible. Who would buy them?



Imbeciles who know not what is important, of course.


----------



## TeT (Nov 4, 2016)

MintChocs said:


> In these dark grey wintery wet months we all need a laugh. ;D



No you need a sony sensor so you can bump those dark greys back into brightness...


----------



## MarinnaCole (Nov 4, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind these image sensors will likely be used for something other than still cameras, and could appear in things like cars, robots and other pieces of technology
> ...



That spec is really not that impressive. First they are known to have no BSI and low DR. and even if you forget about that reputation that 120MP sensor can only output 9.4 FPS at 10-bit. What kind of consumer camera you would want to get for this spec? Even worse they can't handle on-chip HDR even for low pixel count sensor, which is becoming standard for many industrial use. You would wonder how they can compete with Sony, who is covering all markets from very high end equipment to high end IoT these days.


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 4, 2016)

Imagine how we would react if Nikon released a 120mp camera using a Canon sensor? 

After all, the original Canons (or Kwanons) had Nikkor lenses.


----------



## johnbirkmann (Nov 4, 2016)

Sony's market dominating position is dangerous. They have proven that they can build great sensors, but also that they have no idea about risk distribution. They lost one fab, and now about everybody in the camera industry, but also in industries that build cameras in their products, is suffering shortage of supplies. 

So any new player on the OEM sensor market will be more than welcome. The other players in there were not able to compensate Sony's problems, so any new player has a chance. Hopefully Canon does not screw it up.


----------



## EDGERIDER (Nov 5, 2016)

I definitively see a mutual benefit for medium format camera. 
Canon is indeed able to built on order a medium format sensor, without having to go thru the hassle of building a medium format lineup or having to buy a dying medium format camera company.

the way I see it is that if the can produce a true 56mmx56mm - 25 — 35 Mp sensor with an incredible low light and dynamic range, focus-shift and make it work with one of their dual digic 6 for less than 3000$ we may finally have a 5000$ Hasselblad V digital back that would absolutely be a big hit.... 

first of all there is literally zillion of V camera, and with a 6X6 sensor you can make it work for the 6X7, 6X8 camera, because the trade of the crop is not that bad...

then because as soon as 2 years later they have another new sensor, it would be very easy to do an upgrade program, 
and because even if the original back cost you 5000$ you will still be able to sell it used 3000$ to someone who hadn't the cash to buy a new one and so on.

the idea is that the V platform is undoubtedly the most versatile system around, and there is so many camera still around that works perfectly. and most of the people who own them, dont need a 38 000$ IQ180 digital back on a 15 000$ fancy plastic medium format... they just want to be able to use their V without having to go buy an ever shortest list of available film, pay premium price to get it developed, and finally scan it with a 700$ office flat bed scanner.

my point is make the sensor/screen/electronic/battery, hand it to hasselblad, they will host it in a A12 back.

if canon can make profit on a 6000 $ 1DX MKII, i see no reason why they could not do the guts of a 30 Mp digital back with a 6X6 sensor for 3000$....


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2016)

MarinnaCole said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...


Sorry, I don't get you.

In the original post from "Image Sensors World" nobody said that it would be only about one specific sensor but the new technologies (plural) of Canon's sensor development.
It was the CR post that put the 120MP sensor into this game/discussion.


----------

